# DNP Cycle - little weight loss



## pumperalbo (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey guys

I am currently dnp for 9 days and have lost 2.5kg so far, but I am currently stuck and my weight always varies from 98kg to 97kg, normally other users lose each day 0.3-0.5 kg


bodyfat 19% i will go down to 15% in this cycle and 90kg is the best


At first I was at 2000 calories, I present at the time 1800, carbs 50-100g, fat max 50g rest protein

What can be the lie that I do not lose every day on the scale weight, because of the water accumulation in the body is aware of me, but I find it funny

The dnp I feel as well as the heatsorry for my englisch


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2017)

50 grams of fat per day is inadequate. You need more. Not sure of your height and weight etc but 80 to 100 would be smarter. 

You gave a range of 50 to 100 carbs. Which is it?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 16, 2017)

How much DNP you running? 6 Lbs down in 9 days if yer at just 250 Mg for example isn't bad a'tall.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 16, 2017)

please delete this post,sorry


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 16, 2017)

please delete this post


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 50 grams of fat per day is inadequate. You need more. Not sure of your height and weight etc but 80 to 100 would be smarter.
> 
> You gave a range of 50 to 100 carbs. Which is it?




There are complex carbs, I am 185cm tall and at the moment 97.9 kg exactly I was today.I've read that you drive with about 50 grams of fat a day, I only take olive oil, fishcapsules, good fat.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 16, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> How much DNP you running? 6 Lbs down in 9 days if yer at just 250 Mg for example isn't bad a'tall.




At the time 400mg powder, the weight is however always 97-98kg, always high or down, I do not really know what it is


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 17, 2017)

Today on 97.1kg, hope the weight  i hope this help me, goes down, feel good, out there it is 30 degrees, my body temperature is 37.2 degrees according to European standard

 lethargy is big today i have eat banane,apple

today low carb max 100g carbs


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 18, 2017)

Today i weight 97kg, Calorie 1800, 400mg Powder DNP,
i feel the sweat and lethargy very much, cycle is ok, train was hard and good

Nutrition was clean, but I do not know why I lose so much at the time, but wait and wait 3 weeks.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 20, 2017)

Today I weigh 99kg, I am very sad I just do not know what is going on in this spa today will go to 75g carbs no longer to 150g, calories today to 1800 times.


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 24, 2017)

Today my Weight 95,5kg

i stop today the cycle - 16 days go to 1500 calories with low carb max 30g carbs dalily, then begining new cycle

i hope i go to 93kg or 92 when lost the water


----------

